# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  PJ in Kapstadt, Eerste River Hospital

## nofuturepunk

Hallo,

ich habe nchstes Jahr fr Februar bis Mai einen PJ-Platz im Eerste River Hospital in Kapstadt. Leider finde ich kaum Infos ber das Krankenhaus im Internet. Kennt jemand das Eerste River oder war vielleicht schon jemand dort?

----------


## buzz

Das ist ja witzig. Hab das gleiche Problem wie du. Hab auch von Februar bis Mai nen PJ-Platz dort und finde eigentlich nichts ber das KH im Netz. 

Also grosse Bitte an Alle: Alles posten was Ihr ber das KH in Erfahrung bringen knnt!!!!!  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## thrombos

wenn Ihr bis Oktober warten knnt... ich werd Oktober bis Dezember in Kapstadt am Groote Schuur zum PJ sein - da sollte man was rausbekommen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## discoteer

mache jan/feb im eerste river pj. 
Das Krankenhaus ist ca. 30 km von kapstadt entfernt. eerste river liegt, soweit ich das im internet gefunden habe, wohl an der N2 richtung stellenbosch. mehr ist aber wirklich nicht rauszukriegen. wenn jemand noch etwas erfhrt, kann er es ja hier posten.

----------


## nofuturepunk

Hi,

ich habe jetzt ein paar Infos zum Eerste River Hospital. Das Krankenhaus ist offizielles Lehrkrankenhaus der UCT. Es hat insgsamt 124 Betten in folgenden Kliniken:

Surgery
Medical
Paediatrics
Ear Nose and throat
Plastics
Opthalmology
Urology
HIV Clinic

Eerste River liegt etwa 30 km ausserhalb der Stadt und soll ein relativ sicheres Viertel sein. Hier eine Wegbeschreibung zum Krankenhaus:

From town, you need to reach the M3 ("De Waal Drive"), a scenic road that winds its way along the foot of the mountain. Keep left and continue along the road at the large bend (when the road broadens and is joined by a further three lanes on the right), which will take you on to Settlers way (N2). You continue on the N2 past the old power station (large cooling towers), past the airport, and take off-ramp 29 (Spine Road exit) and turn left at the stop street. You go straight at the four-way stop (crossing with the Old Faure Road) and turn right at the next T-junction, into Forest Drive. At the second four-way stop you turn left into Hindle Road. You will see the hospital in front of you but have to drive around via Humbolt Road to get to the entrance. It sounds rather complicated - however, the hospital is signposted from the off-ramp.

Falls jemand mehr wei .. bitte posten!!  :Smilie:

----------


## buzz

Hi Leute

Am 2.2. soll der Flieger nach Sdafrika starten doch leider warte ich immer noch sehnschtig auf mein study-permit von der Botschaft. Ich bin mir nicht so sicher ob es noch rechtzeitig bei mir ankommt. Weiss jemand von Euch ob es mglich ist ein Touristenvisum in ein Studentenvisum umzuschreiben oder Die gesamten 4 Monate mit einem Tourisitenvisum in SA zu bleiben uind zu arbeiten? Freu mich auf eure Antworten! buzz

----------


## Amino

::-stud:  
Hallo;
ich werde ebenfalls ab Oktober 2006 fuer zwei Monate am Eerste river hospital famulieren. Ich werde mein PJ Tertial in der Chirurgie absolvieren, aus diesem Grund bin ich sehr an Informationen ueber das Krankenhaus, Umgebung etc. intereressiert. Wenn jemand zur gleichen Zeit da ist kann man sich ja kurzschliessen. Wuerde mich sehr ueber Informationen freuen.

Gruss
Christian

----------


## Traube

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe nchstes Jahr fr Februar bis Mai einen PJ-Platz im Eerste River Hospital in Kapstadt. Leider finde ich kaum Infos ber das Krankenhaus im Internet. Kennt jemand das Eerste River oder war vielleicht schon jemand dort?


Hi, werde ein PJ Tertial in Empangeni absolvieren, mut du vielleicht auch ein Form 8 Formular ausfllen? Falls ja wre schn wenn du mir sagen kannst, wo Du das Geld hin berweist und wo Du es dann hinschickst?
Dankeschn

----------


## Traube

Hi, werde ein PJ Tertial in Empangeni absolvieren, mut du vielleicht auch ein Form 8 Formular ausfllen? Falls ja wre schn wenn du mir sagen kannst, wo Du das Geld hin berweist und wo Du es dann hinschickst?
Dankeschn

----------


## Jasonblue

Hi,

also ich bin zur zeit in kapstadt und habe hier mein PJ beendet(ERH). sehr empfehlenswert. ich wollte gegen ende marz mein auto verkaufen und wollte wissen ob zu der zeit jemand hier hin reist und evtl interesse hat. falls ja einfach mal fragen.  :Grinnnss!:  


schoenen gruss    :Top:

----------


## Amino

Hi Leute,

kann mir jemand eine Bleibe in Kapstadt empfehlen. Ich habe gehrt Stellenbosch soll ganz nett sein, Adressen habe ich jedoch nicht. Kann mir da jemand helfen?
Gru
Christian

----------


## nuk

bin auf der suche nach einem pj-platz in kapstadt fr nxtes jahrknnt ihr mir email adressen nennen.
danke

----------


## pneumocystis

ich wollte zur famulatur nach kapstadt, hab allerdings bisher nur absagen, fr das tygerberg hospital wr noch was frei, aber da brauch man anscheinned entweder TOEFL oder medical english..ist das bei allen kapstdt bewerbungen so? bekomm ich so keinen platz dort? was habt ihr fr erfahrungen gemacht?

----------


## mikachu

Zu Tygerberg kann ich nichts sagen...(Habe noch nie gehrt, dass irgendwelche Sprachvoraussetzungen gestellt werden)

Aber ich habe mich im GSH einfach so beworben, zwar auch eine Absage aufgrund mangelnder Anzahl von Pltzen bekommen, aber dann schlielich im Somerset untergekommen.

War alles ziemlich unproblematisch...

----------


## Rocky

Hallo, 

habe dieses Forum schon vergebens durchgeforstet...habe zwar die postalischen Adressen, aber mir fehlt noch ein email Kontakt zur Ansprechpartnerin im Eerste Rivier...das soll Merlene Graham sein??

Wenn diesen jemand hat, knntet Ihr den Kontakt hier posten??

Wrd mich freun  !!!

Liebe Gre,
Rocky    ::-winky:

----------


## aikju

Hallo,

bin von September bis Jannuar im Eerste River. Ich habe ein paar spezielle Fragen an diejenigen unter euch, die schon mal da waren!

Gibt es eine bestimmte Kleiderordnung im Eerste River (Hemd und Krawatte oder eher leger)?

Wie sind denn die Arbeitszeiten dort unten und gibt es auch Schichtdienst fuer PJ'ler.

Vielen Dank im voraus.

Gruss
aikju

----------


## moverlachen

uns wurde gesagt: in wei, geschlossene schuhe.. kurzrmigen kittel mitnehmen, denn es ist sehr hei und die vorhandenen kittel ziemlich traurig- man fngt in der inneren um acht an und hat bis vier dienst, chirurgen glaube ich noch etwas frher... freu dich es wird super!

----------


## zucchina

Hi!

Ich werde ab Oktober im Eerste River sein und bin auf Wohnungssuche. Hat irgendjemand Tipps wie man das am Besten anstellt? Gibt es Wohnheime in der Nhe? Besser in Kapstadt oder in Stellenbosh? Bin ber jede Info dankbar.
... gibt es potentielle Mitbewohner?
Auerdem kmpfe ich mich gerade durch diesen Antrag fr den study permit, ist ja ganz schn teuer . Ist irgendjemand von euch auch nur mit nem Touristenvisum eingereist? Interessiert das die Klinik?

Wie gesagt bin dankbar fr Infos!

----------


## Seeruberjenny

Hi,

ich bin auch gerade dabei, mich in Sdafrika fr einen PJ-Platz zu bewerben und einige der Krankenhuser, die hier genannt wurden kommen mir sehr bekannt vor.
Wie habt ihr denn den Kontakt aufgenommen? Ich habe einfach die Liste vom LPA genommen und Email-Adressen von den Krankenhusern und Fakultten rausgesucht und da erstmal unverbindlich nachgefragt. Mein Problem ist allerdings, dass viele dieser EMail-Adressen offenbar ungltig sind, denn ich kriege stndig failure-notices. Habt ihr da direkt angerufen oder per Post hingeschrieben? Und kommt man da mit Englisch gut zurecht oder muss man auch einigermaen Africaans draufhaben (mein Entschluss mich in Sdafrika zu bewerben war sehr spontan, hab da gar nicht so drber nachgedacht).

Ich gehe brigens im August nchsten Jahres ins PJ. Vielleicht ist ja noch jemand hier, der auch nach Sdafrika will, dann knnen wir uns zusammantun.

Viele Gre,
Wibke

----------


## DocPhil

Hi Leute,
ich bin seit april in kapstadt und werde noch bis ende november hier sein. Habe chirurgie im GSH gemacht und bin im mom im somerset hospital in der gyn. Habe die diskussion eben nur grob ueberflogen aber zwei sachen stehen fuer mich fest:

1. wenn irgendwie moeglich geht nicht ins eerster river  sondern an eines der anderen krankenhaeuser (GSH, somerset, tygerberg, victoria, jooste, red cross). im eerster river waren und sind freunde von mir in der chirurgie und es sind sehr viele deutsche studenten da und wenig arbeit...  ein paar haben in andere krankenhaeuser gewechselt, aber jetzt hat der chef das einem freund von mir verboten, weil er dann ja keine kohle mehr fuer ihn bekommt...

falls ihr keinen platz an den andern krankenhaeusern bekommt... naja, immerhin ist es kapstadt und damit immernoch besser als viele der deutschen kliniken.

2. observatory ist sehr sehr unsicher: sprich autos werden regelmaessig aufgebrochen, eingebrochen wird natuerlich auch mal ganz gerne und ebenso bewaffnete ueberfaelle kommen nicht selten vor... und da nutzt es einem auch nichts wenn man suedafrikaner ist... im uebrigen...


Ach und noch was: fuer die 2 tertiale herzukommen war mit sicherheit die beste entscheidung meines studiums. Kapstadt ist einfach der hammer!!! also freut euch schon mal auf eure zeit hier, egal wo ihr arbeiten werdet  :hmmm...:

----------


## Anli

Hi Ihr,
ich werde ab April 06 wohl fr 4 Monate PJ im eerste river hospital machen und wollt mal hren, ob sich zu der Zeit noch jemand da rumtreibt
Wre sonst fr gemeinsame Aktionen zu haben (Auto, Wohnen, Aktivitten....)
Wr super falls sich jemand meldet,
Viele Gre, Lena

----------


## jkb

so jetzt geb ich auch mal meinen senf dazu und ich kann Euch nur raten geht nicht ins Eerste river fuers PJ im chirurgie tertial... muss ich DocPhil ganz zustimmen!! 
Bin grad fertig mit meinem chir tertial und hab nach 2 Tagen direkt abgebrochen und vor Ort das KH gewechselt. ein paar *personliche* mal nicht geschoente Eindruecke (die haette ich ehrlich gesagt gern auch vor meinem start ins Chirurgie PJ hier im Forum gelesen): 

Wenn man ehrlich ist ist das KH nicht fuer die Chir.-PJ Ausbildung geeignet: nur 1 OP, ein chirurg, eine chir station, keine Trauma, etwa 10 PJler (fuer Innere medizin ist das etwas anderst...wenn ihr sowieso kein chir orientierten facharzt anstrebt, ist dass bestimmt das richtige KH fuer euch um die chir zu meiden... Ich bin allerdings hingefahren um schuss- und stichverletzungen zu sehen. das seht ihr dort nicht). 

Der Umgangston des chefs ist gewoehnungsbeduerftig, im grunde hat er keinen Bock auf deutsche studenten und zeigt das auch ganz gerne (" die ja eh nur zum surfen herkommen "). demnach darf man schoen bis zum spaetnachmittag dort abhaengen auch wenn nix zu tun ist...

also sorry for the bad news, aber wenn ihr chir ambitioniert seid versucht somerset(UCT), gsh(UCT) oder tygerberg(Stellenbosch Uni)

----------


## Glob1

Hi!

Ich arbeite z.Z. in der als Doktorand in der medizinischen Forschung in Kapstadt und habe Ende Feb. 2007 ein Auto (Mercedes Benz E200, 109 Ps,  ::-angel:   Automatik, Tempomat, Servolenkung, Leder etc. mit nur ca. 190000 km auf der Uhr zu verkaufen, ist von 1984 allerdings in Bestzustand mit neuen Reifen, Radaufhngung etc und ohne nennenswerte Korrosion) War selbst schon 8000 km ohne Probleme unterwegs! Natrlich mit neuem Sdafrikanische Tv von 09.2006 Verkaufspreis: 2600 Gebrauchtwagen sind hier deutlich teurer als in Deutschland und das ist sicher ein super Wagen! Super z.B. auch um als Student etc. mit Freunden die Garden Route zu bereisen oder nach Namibia zu fahren! 

Bei Interesse: Ole.Harder@gmx.de oder Telefon: 0027762952198

----------


## WieSo

Hallo!
Wir, zwei Mdels aus Hannover, sind den gesamten April 2007 im Eerste River zur Famulatur....ist noch jemand zu der Zeit da zwecks Fahr-/Wohn-gemeinschaften etc....? Wrden uns sehr ber Kontakt freuen!!!   ::-bee:   ::-bee:   ::-bee:   ::-bee:

----------


## franky345

findet ihr unter

http://www.sa.frankysnet.de 

Viel Spa in Sdafrika, geniet es

Frank     ::-dance:

----------


## Attamo

Hallihallo.
am 26.2. gehts mit meinem Pflegepraktikum los.Wollte fragen,ob jemand zu dieser Zeit ebenfalls in Kapstadt ist und man sich mal trifft-wrde mich interessieren,wie es so als PJler und Famulant in anderen Krankenhusern ist und welche Probleme oder schne Dinge passiert sind.

Einfach schreiben oder melden-wrd mich sehr freuen.

Bis dann in Kapstadt
Viele Gre
attamo  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## nofuturepunk

Hoi!

Fr alle Interessierten hier mal eine Liste der einschlgigen Lehrkrankranhuser in Capetown und Umgebung inklusive Kontaktadressen:


GROOTE SCHUUR HOSPITAL 
(Observatory, Cape Town): Medicine, Surgery, Paediatrics (Neonatology Unit), Psychiatry, Radiology, Radiation, Oncology, Community Health, Dermatology, Anaesthesia, Cardio-thoracic Surgery, Cardiology, Forensic Medicine, Otorhinolaryngology,  Gastroenterology, Haematology, Neurology, Neurosurgery, Emergency Unit, Ophthalmology, Orthopaedic Surgery, Plastic Surgery and the Trauma Unit.
Elective Officer, Faculty of Health Sciences, University of Cape Town, Anzio Road, Observatory, Cape Town, 7925.  Tel (021) 4066478. Fax: (021) 4066584 E-Mail: elective@curie.uct.ac.za.

RED CROSS CHILDREN'S HOSPITAL (Rondebosch, Cape Town): Paediatrics and Child Health, Paediatric Surgery and Paediatric Trauma.
Adresse wie GSH

SOMERSET HOSPITAL (Green Point, Cape Town): Medicine, Paediatrics,  Surgery. If you wish to apply for a place at Somerset Hospital, you should write direct to, Mrs. Susan Rodriques, The Elective Officer, Somerset Hospital, Green Point, Cape Town, 8000,  Tel (21)  593 6682, e.mail: rsusan@xsinet.co.za

G F JOOSTE HOSPITAL (Manenberg, Cape Town): Surgery, Medicine, Trauma. Please contact Mrs Estelle Petersen, P O Box 66 Manenberg 7767, Tel (21) 690 1081, Fax (21) 691 7962,  e.mail: Epeterse@pgwc.wcape.gov.za

EERSTE RIVER HOSPITAL (Eersteriver Cape Town): Surgery, Medicine, Trauma, Paediatrics. Elective placements are arranged by Mrs Louise Geduldt or Merlene Graham, The Elective Officer,  Tel (21) 9028001, Fax (21 9028000) , e.mail mgraham@pgwc.gov.za

VICTORIA HOSPITAL (Plumstead, Cape Town): General Surgery, Trauma and Medicine.  Elective placements are arranged by Mrs J Peare, The Elective Officer, Victoria Hospital, Plumstead 7800, Cape Town, Tel (21) 799 1161, Fax (21 761 5108, e.mail jpeare@pawc.wcape.gov.za


Viel Spass!

----------


## Rocky

Hallo Ihr PJ-Kapstadt-Wtigen, 
wer ist denn alles noch ab Oktober 08 im Eerste River? 
Frage auch zwecks gemeinsamem Auto leihen,...
Lg, Rocky

----------


## moverlachen

hallo an alle Interessierten, 

arbeite als Assistentin am ERH- bei Infos zu Unterknften oder hnlichem bin ich gerne bereit weiterzuhelfen- habe mein Pj auch in Kapstadt gemacht.. 

capebeachhouse@gmx.de

liebe grsse

m.

----------


## moverlachen

An alle Interessierten Medizinstudenten, die auf der Suche nach einer top Unterkunft in Kapstadt sind:

capebeachhouse@gmx.de 


Liebe Grsse Mini

----------

